# US Air Units in WW2



## DBII (Apr 7, 2019)

I ran across this AF publication while looking for information on line about the 13 AF.


----------



## Dana Bell (Apr 7, 2019)

Be sure to look for the companion book on US Air Force Combat Squadrons - same author.

The two books work very well together...

Cheers,



Dana


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi Dana
Have you got an exact title of the squadron book as I found this one very lacking on the units I was trying to research - most were not in it. 3rd Pursuit Squadron, 17th Pursuit Sqdn, 20th Pursuit Sqdn and other 1941 Philippines units. A google search of "US Air Force Combat Squadrons" came up empty


----------



## Dana Bell (Apr 12, 2019)

Sure! Try _Combat Squadrons of the Air Force; World War II_ edited by Maurer Maurer. An official USAF publication, it was reprinted by several commercial publishers over the years.

I know it was once available as a download, though I'm not certain if that's still the case.

Cheers,


Dana


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 12, 2019)

https://media.defense.gov/2010/Dec/02/2001329899/-1/-1/0/AFD-101202-002.pdf


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you Dana and Fubar
That book confirmed what I knew for the period up to late February 42 but shot down my belief of what happened after that.
Now to find some more microfilms and study them
Bugga.


----------

